# Ever bought a car you really don't like?



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I've recently changed my car and regret it, really don't like my new one and can't even get enthused about detailing it, nothing wrong with it really apart from it's got no character and is just a boring box to me  
It seemed okay on the 15 min test drive and the wife likes it, but living with it is another matter, not sure if I should just detail it and sell it or try to live with it :wall:
Anybody else done this? Did you learn to like it or sell?

Darren


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What car is it?

I had this problem with my Golf tbh, before I changed the suspension and brakes, and now I have a bit more love for it, but it dones't handle like my RenaultSports 

It's a better allround car, but is still less fun. I don't go on random drives anymore.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I bought a brand new Megane cab in 2003.

Straight up I went out to get milk and came back with a brand new car - Couldn't fit the child seat in, took it back 4 days later 3400 quid lighter :lol:

I was going through a bad stage 

Had an X5 5 years ago and didn't like that either but I kept that for 2 years


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

I bought a 05 Ibiza a couple years ago, it lasted 5 months and it was swapped for a clio sport. Never again will I buy an Ibiza super dull car. Glad I never lost any money though


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes the one we have the now lol i'm just not feeling it, similar reasons as Russ


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Lespaul said:


> I've recently changed my car and regret it, really don't like my new one and can't even get enthused about detailing it, nothing wrong with it really apart from it's got no character and is just a boring box to me
> It seemed okay on the 15 min test drive and the wife likes it, but living with it is another matter, not sure if I should just detail it and sell it or try to live with it :wall:
> Anybody else done this? Did you learn to like it or sell?
> 
> Darren


yup, had this with my wee clio 182. was an ok car, but didnt live upto the cars i had previous to it.

like you I enjoyed the test drive and thought it was ok, but it turned out to be a total PITA to live with day to day.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

RussZS said:


> What car is it?
> 
> I had this problem with my Golf tbh, before I changed the suspension and brakes, and now I have a bit more love for it, but it dones't handle like my RenaultSports
> 
> It's a better allround car, but is still less fun. I don't go on random drives anymore.


It's a Volvo XC90, had a Land Rover Discovery 2 before which I really liked and would have had a Discovery 3 but they were a bit above my price range and being permanent 4 wheel drive they also drink a bit more than the XC.
Really wanted to forget about running costs and get a Defender 110 but the wife said no 

Darren


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Yes the one we have the now lol i'm just not feeling it, similar reasons as Russ


The vRS?
I loved my Skoda vRS and would have another if it wasn't for the fact we have a large caravan and 2 large dogs 

Darren


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Going back a fair few years I bought a Golf GTi the 20V, non turbo version. Horrible car, needed to rev the nads off it to get it to make any progress. It rattled, it squeaked, it used more oil tha any Vdub I've ever had. Was glad to see the back of it, just couldn't warm to it..


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes quite a few tbh, not that in love with my new Mazda6 if I'm brutally honest.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Ford Probe 24v, enough said!!!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Yep. Bought a kia sportage in April. It was only about 9 months old and i thought it would last me. 
Just changed to a Freelander 2.
I couldnt get comfortable in the kia seat. The seat bit didnt seem right for me and the back of my legs rubbed on it and the pedals seemed miles away so i had to have my seat really forward. I went off the looks of it aswell.

Said to the husband one day, i might get a freelander when ive run this a couple of years and he said, get one now if you are not happy with it.

I love this one and so i'll make it last. Famous last words.

Ive gone from silver to a dark colour and it's nice to get some reflections


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

My black Focus. It wasn't a bad car, just the paintwork was beyond saving and it was looking like DMF failure was not far off, hence it went for the D5


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Glad I'm not the only one then 

Darren


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Definitely not the only one, I'm on number 45 now in 13 years and tbh there's probably only 5 or 6 I'd have back.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

LesPaul - what car did you sell and what is your new one that you don't like?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yep for me it was an Audi a3 diesel dsg, I really disliked it and preferred walking to driving it


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

SarahAnn said:


> LesPaul - what car did you sell and what is your new one that you don't like?


Sold a Land Rover Discovery 2 and brought a Volvo XC90 D5, glad you like your Freelander 2, I'd have considered one but the boot wasn't big enough for the dogs 

Darren


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh sorry Darren, i saw that you had already said further down the post 

The XC90s are quite expensive aren't they?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

We went to buy a mk1 Punto a few years back, test drove it and I said "it's bloody cheap and plasticy in here" to which the wife replied "it's not that bad" About a week later she come in with a face like a smacked backside, asked her what was up and she says "that car is horrible inside, feels dead cheap"

I didn't say "I told you so", honest


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Ford Probe 24v, enough said!!!


Or a F*d P*be as I used to hear them called !


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

In 1978 I bought a 2yr old Spitfire 1500, ****ing rubbish, I dunno how I fitted in it.
Had it a couple of weeks and p/exed it for a 3.0 Granada Ghia :argie:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Diesel Dave - that made me laugh about your spitfire.
I had a 1967 model about 10 years ago. It was older than me :lol:
I didnt keep that long either


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

No but married a couple of women over the years that I don't really like.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, I've got my '03' Astra (Astra G) and I hate it, I completely hate everything about it!

I sold my Fiesta (which I loved) so I could save money on insurance, started to use my car for work so needed something more practical and put some £ in the bank for my house.

Soon as the insurance on a Mondeo estate is more reasonable I'll be getting one, I die a little inside everytime I drive it (which is everyday 80+ miles a day  )

So yes, i've brought one I don't like and i've still got it. I haven't washed it in 3 months and won't wash it until next year (even then if I can be bothered)

Crap handling, slower than a wounded slug, un-comfortable seat's and feel's tinny and empty


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I sold my mini for a MkIII Astra.

It was awful.

I used to kick it every time i went out to it for the backache it was going to give me on the journey.

Hateful car.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Lespaul said:


> The vRS?
> I loved my Skoda vRS and would have another if it wasn't for the fact we have a large caravan and 2 large dogs
> 
> Darren


Really??...i quite fancied an XC90 :lol:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

I havent but I found out someone didnt like my E93 after 3 days!

Im trading the E93 for a new Z4 and went back to the selling dealer. They were asking me about the car and I said it was highly spec'd and I bought it off them with 125 miles on the clock. Said I thought it was dealer reg'd until the V5 came through then found someone had owned it for about a week.

Dealer principal said yes, he remembered the car now. A regular customer of theirs bought it for his wife after she said she fancied a convertible instead of her X5. Turns out she drove it for 3 days and decided she rather have a new X5 instead! So they traded it in while waiting for the new X5 when I came along and bought the E93.


----------



## darbyweb (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep - was offered a great deal on a Merc C220 diesel sport on a 57 plate in Silver.

Brought it home detailed it, drove it for 4 weeks, went to the States for a holiday and came back sold it immediately and bought this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238146

Went from 45 miles to the gallon to 12 if i'm lucky.

But now i never see me coming the other way thinking oh god there's another glorified rep mobile, plus i now have benefit of a V8 soundtrack everywhere i go


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Yea...my Mazda 6 Sport. Ticked all the boxes in terms of price, affordability, spec etc but just missing a bit of soul and doesn't excite me as much as my Leon did.
Alex


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeh my S3, Think i had too high expectations of it. Still not got round to selling it yet though.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Peugeot 405. Easily the worst car I have ever owned. Hated it with a passion. Engine blew up before I was able to sell it.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive like all the cars Ive owned to be honest.
I very nearly once bought a Golf untill I had a go in a mates,So I bought a Rover instead!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Bought a Shogun a few years back.. Realised before I got home I would not like/love it ! Sold it two weeks later and just about got My money back...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Not yet actually. It will happen though.

Thing is it takes me that long to decide on a car that I know it'll suit my needs ect.. So I usually make the right decision.

Like I say it probably will happen eventually. I'm not sure whether to change the Frp yet. In 2 minds at the moment.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah i bought a Vectra SRI Nav 2007 model when i was 20. WTF i was thinking i don't know. the most bland , boring, soulless piece of **** i ever driven, sold it after a week.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

2 spring to mind, a 1990 ford orion ghia, dunno why it was just boring and slow, although it did replace a 3.0 senator which would explain the slow bit, second one was a renault 5 gtt, what a piece of crap that was, had it a day and a half and it blew the headgasket, never trusted it going anywhere after that


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

SarahAnn said:


> Oh sorry Darren, i saw that you had already said further down the post
> 
> The XC90s are quite expensive aren't they?


They are new, although there are some big discounts to be had and they are cheaper than most rivals.
Mine is a 2005 with 43k on the clock, I paid the right money for it and think I could sell it on without loosing, but will stick with it for now.

Darren


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

having the exact same problem. I loved my rover 75 despite its foibles but i just cant bond with the Audi.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep, bought a Volvo C70 2.3 T5, 240hp, fast, comfy, sounded great, looked quite nice but just couldn't connect with it. Swapped it (first time i'd ever done that) for an Accord Type R. It's good to try various cars though i think. Got a Mercedes C180 Kompressor now and love it


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

think ive hated every car ive ever bought at one stage including the current car which i never use.


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

I made that mistake a month ago had my S Class for nearly 3 years and thought it's time for a change fancied an A8 but gave up looking as I couldnt find one that was the right spec/colour etc so I stumbled upon a Jag XJ which looked great drove ok on the test drive so I bought it and have spent the last 30 days regretting it, theres nothing really wrong with it, I just dont enjoy it although I did give it a clean yesterday and a coat of colly so at least it's a shiny thing that i dont like now.


----------



## Cliffp (Oct 16, 2011)

I bought a Passat 1.8 new in 2000. I thought it would be like a Merc style limo but it was very slow, had terrible handling and the seats were uncomfortable with no lumbar support. A few months later I test drove a BMW 330 sport and was amazed how much nicer it was to drive.


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Lespaul said:


> It's a Volvo XC90, had a Land Rover Discovery 2 before which I really liked and would have had a Discovery 3 but they were a bit above my price range and being permanent 4 wheel drive they also drink a bit more than the XC.


That's the downside of having owned a Land Rover, they get into your blood. In the last 29 years I have never been without at least one on the drive. Current stable is my beloved 1966 Series 2a, my daily driver Range Rover Vogue SE and wifey's Jaguar XF, oh and my Yamaha XJR1300 :argie:

We looked at the Volvo before I bought the Range Rover. It was to replace a D3 which had just turned 100k. We also looked at the VW Toerag, the Audi Q-Ugly and the Toyota Land Cruiser. Nothing came close to the green oval although the 5.0 diesel in the VW was sexy.

Now, having said all that, if it was an XC90 or walk..........pass the keys. Just resist the urge to buy a tweed cap :thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Against my better nature I have owned 3 VAG cars. Sadly never again.

Mega Dull cars.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

dsolds said:


> That's the downside of having owned a Land Rover, they get into your blood. In the last 29 years I have never been without at least one on the drive. Current stable is my beloved 1966 Series 2a, my daily driver Range Rover Vogue SE and wifey's Jaguar XF, oh and my Yamaha XJR1300 :argie:
> 
> We looked at the Volvo before I bought the Range Rover. It was to replace a D3 which had just turned 100k. We also looked at the VW Toerag, the Audi Q-Ugly and the Toyota Land Cruiser. Nothing came close to the green oval although the 5.0 diesel in the VW was sexy.
> 
> Now, having said all that, if it was an XC90 or walk..........pass the keys. Just resist the urge to buy a tweed cap :thumb:


It's one saving grace is my wife has told me I can have a Series or ex MOD 90
tilt as a toy when we can afford it, if we keep the Volvo 

Darren


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

i cant say im in love with my polo gti its not as much fun as my old diesel clio :lol:

to many rattles/issues i just cant get use to it


----------



## redrob (Oct 8, 2011)

have just part exed my Audi Q7, had it just under 4 months it had every single toy you could have on it, walked out of Land Rover Guildford yesterday with a Range Rover sport Tdv6 HSE which I would love to drive but am unable to prise my wife out of it at the mo!!!!!


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, don't like my Fiesta Titanium 1.6 TDi but needs must. Uncomfortable and gutless to drive.


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> I sold my mini for a MkIII Astra.
> 
> It was awful.
> 
> ...


get it early - like that....:lol:


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

e92 m3 in silverstone metallic was my worst mistake, It was my second m3, previous one being the e46. Didn't much like that either! Bought the e92 as it was reportedly less frenetic which it was, but below 5000rpm is was just like any other 3 saloon only harder riding and noiser (tyre noise) and above 5000 rpm it was fantastically fast but way into automatic ban territory. Rear parcel shelf (in both) also had a really annoying rattles.

Problem was there was no middle ground, either on or off but always jarring and noisy. 

Best cars for me to date have been bmw 335i coupe and current car audi s5 coupe. Both are similar in character, great quality build, comfortable when you want them to be and fast (across the rev range) when you want some fun.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

1200 VW beetle - fell apart quickly
Fiat 127 - rusted to death in 12 months
Granada 2.3 ghia - drank fuel
Peugeot 605 - leaked and electrically unsound
Mondeo 24v - fell apart slowly
BMW X5 - electrics/electronics unreliable (was one of the first in the uk)
Mercedes e270cdi - nowhere near as nice as the e320 it replaced
VW Toerag - drank fuel, incredibly low spec upon reflection and as a company car killed me in tax
BMW330d - run flats caused wheels to shatter - almost my spine too
BMW X6 - seats broke, gearbox went twice

Looking back, I've bought some right dollops....


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Capri Laser many moons ago, spent some time doing some work on it, drove it for MOT, hated it. Immediately put it in the paper and swapped it for an XR2, probably the most fun car I've had. 

Always fancied an Orion Ghia i, bought one to replace the xr2. Just couldn't connect with it, just felt too civilised and barge like after the XR2. Wouldn't say I hated it, just didn't 'feel' it. Swapped it for a Mk2 Cavalier SRi 130, brilliant car


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Bought a Punto HGT a few years ago, a bit bobbins to be honest, sold it 7 months later 
I only lost £300 on it, so it wasn't all bad


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

No....:thumb: liked all my cars & my Motorbikes :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

My current 05 Focus just doesnt do it for me and have found myself on ebay and autotrader since about day 3 of ownership looking for something different.

It replaced my wirtten off Fabia VRS which was my first 'hot hatch'. The focus just has a few to many niggles which annoy me and was bought as I needed a car quick and it was all I could find without travelling hundreds of miles to look for cars!


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes bought a MG Rover 25...omfg what was i thinking!!

The worst car ever...plastic interior, crap handling, crap power and crap paint....other than that it was great lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm in a bit of a situation like that. Driving my 6th BMW now, bought it last year and while I still love BMW's, it just feels somewhat boring to drive. It's a nicely spec'd 2010 E90, M sports package, alcantara interior, hifi system, professional nav etc., but the 2ltr petrol engine is uhm not that exciting 

The car before that was a 1series convertible, which was nice as I like convertibles. The car before the 1 series was a MKV Golf GTI (decided to try something different from BMW ) and I liked that car for it's engine, but after 2.5yr I was missing BMW and a convertible (had an E36 vert before the Golf), so I traded it in for the 1 series. 

But having had issues with the soft top and a clumsy dealer I got tired of it soon enough and switched to an E90. While the E90 looks great with sports package, has a really nice interior and is a comfortable car it just feels somewhat boring. To add to that, I don't use/need it as a daily driver now. So I'm actually looking for more fun in a car, don't really need the space of the 3 series too.

So last summer I almost bought a used E89 Z4, but couldn't make the decision to buy it because of the colour (Havanna brown)  Z4's are pretty expensive here, so there is limited choice on the used market.

Until I saw the new Mini Coupe, test drove a Cooper Coupe and after that test drove a 2011 Cooper S hatch and that one actually gave me a big grin  But back into my E90 I realized it's a great car nonetheless, just lacking fun factor to me. 

Am currently looking at ordering a new Mini Cooper S, well spec'd, JCW aero, JCW Recaro seats off factory, JCW dash etc. But tbh have difficulties to make the decision to switch to Mini

I know it's a luxury problem, but it just feels crap

Anyone else here, made the switch from BMW to Mini?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Arn't mini's bmw's anyway  I can now add a Volvo 40 to my regret list


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

purple skoda felicia. what the hell possessed me i dunno! saying that it never let me down!


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

1996 Honda Accord, Brought from main dealer with 60k and FSH. Worst car I have ever had, back doors got stuck closed electric windows packed up. Suspension needed replacing at huge cost. Engine was gutless, steering was lifeless and far too easy, bits of trim started falling off. Ended up swapping it for a Hyundai Lantra, which felt like a huge step up after that.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

We bought a MK3 Golf TDi in the hope that it would be economical, and cost us so much in repairs that fuels savings were negated! What a true bag of bolts if ever there was one ! Many little annoying electrical and mechanical problems, culminating with the cylinder head gasket failing.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Done it on three conecutive occasions...
I bought a brand new Ford Kuga in March 2010, on my brother in law's ticket (He works for Ford) and sold it 8 months later as I just couldn't get on with it. I didn't lose as I had such a good discount. Then bought a Seat Leon on an 08 which I hated and sold within a week, then bought a Mercedes coupe and Mrs NickTB fell pregnant so that had to go! Lost around 4k in 4 months!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

when i first swapped my VW Caddy van in for a brand new renault trafic sport, i just wanted to sit in a Caddy again.

the renault was so packed with options, it was brand new, it was lovely to drive, but it was a renault...

15 months on and now i love it


----------



## Googsy (Aug 14, 2011)

I hated my Audi A5 2.7TDI it was dreadful every bump could be felt in the road and being front wheel drive did not help sold it after 6 months thankfully did not lose too much on it. I came from a Discovery 3 HSE which was far more comfortable so thats maybe why. Audis just cant like them for some reason look good but disappointing to drive and uncomfortable. Now back driving a Range Rover so happy again.


----------

